# Weeks Turf Equipment Auction - 12/7/21



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

13th Annual Turf Equipment Auction
Tuesday, December 7, 2021 at 10:00am
Moultrie, GA


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Not a single Jake walk mower listed. Nada. :?

Have to keep my eyes peeled. Not much in the way of walkers at all actually unless you're after a Deere 180E/220E.


----------



## AElbrecht (Nov 3, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> Not a single Jake walk mower listed. Nada. :?
> 
> Have to keep my eyes peeled. Not much in the way of walkers at all actually unless you're after a Deere 180E/220E.


Any reason not to buy a 220e?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

AElbrecht said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Not a single Jake walk mower listed. Nada. :?
> ...


No - it's just not the droid I'm looking for.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=33395


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Damnit. They finally got the pictures up of the Salvage Bunker rake and it has all of the attachments on it. Now I'm going to have to follow that.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

So after reviewing the current catalog:

There is a pretty nice looking Deere 260SL (#1048) listed.

Deere 997 (#1164) with 100 hours on it. Anybody need a BIG mower? :nod:

@Ware are ya gonna pick up one of those Pro Gator spray rigs? 

Any guesses on what that Lesco (#1024) is gonna go for? :lol:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> @Ware are ya gonna pick up one of those Pro Gator spray rigs?


I have a pretty nice sprayer, but I would like to have one of those Lely spreaders.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > @Ware are ya gonna pick up one of those Pro Gator spray rigs?
> ...


Too bad the paint on them isn't holding. #1252 has a bunch of wear on the pin that holds the tongue in but otherwise looks to be in a little nicer shape.

I think you were on the right track with a 3pt/PTO unit, especially if it's one you can click onto a 3pt quick hitch quickly with no fuss. Yes, you have to deal with hooking up the PTO each time, but the ability to lower the spreader to the ground for loading and it not being a trailer/ground-drive would be positives for me.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > MasterMech said:
> ...


Yeah, that's a good point.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Tons and tons of JDs in this auction. Kind of shows how the market is, it's a lot less stuff than they used to have this time of year, and certainly all over the place in terms of quality.

I wonder if one of those 180s would work for cutting my hell strip.


----------



## BMA (Jul 1, 2020)

Surprised we're not seeing any more Toro electric reel mowers?? Figured we should start to see those rolling off golf course leases here shortly, but no luck.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

BMA said:


> Surprised we're not seeing any more Toro electric reel mowers?? Figured we should start to see those rolling off golf course leases here shortly, but no luck.


I bet with the market, it'll be a while. I suspect they will hold on to leases longer, and if available, would be snatched up out west first.


----------



## kbob11 (Oct 11, 2019)

Just curious, this is my first time hopefully bidding in the auction. What is the typical cost / process for shipping a reel mower? It would be across the country.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

kbob11 said:


> Just curious, this is my first time hopefully bidding in the auction. What is the typical cost / process for shipping a reel mower? It would be across the country.


Here is some discussion on this topic.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

kbob11 said:


> Just curious, this is my first time hopefully bidding in the auction. What is the typical cost / process for shipping a reel mower? It would be across the country.


It will not be cheap. Take a look at the thread attached. Depending on timeline, and distance, freight is a lot more expensive now as well. If you are flexible, and it works you might find something reasonable.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

What do you think the two non salvage 2500e will end up?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Automate said:


> What do you think the two non salvage 2500e will end up?


What numbers are they?

Alot of stuff has been pre bid on… should give atleast an idea on the floor


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> Automate said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think the two non salvage 2500e will end up?
> ...


#1246 and #1310


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Automate said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Automate said:
> ...


I bet they go for more than $2000 at a minimum. Maybe the #13010 less, it looks like it's been ran into stuff on more than one occasion, but some of them are pre bid to over $800 and bidding hasn't officially started.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

The lone 260SL in this auction is already pre-bid up to $925. There are 2653's that aren't that high yet.

ETA: Sold it: $3,200 - :shock:


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> The lone 260SL in this auction is already pre-bid up to $925. There are 2653's that aren't that high yet.


Unbelievable that it went for $3,200! :?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > The lone 260SL in this auction is already pre-bid up to $925. There are 2653's that aren't that high yet.
> ...


And no groomer on it either. (For some reason, I see more 260's with groomers than any other 26", other than perhaps a Baroness)

And I'm watching a low-hour LF3400 fairway mower (a a fairly good one at that) struggle to make $4k. SOLD: $3,700.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Odd pricing in this one…..


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Kind of kicking myself for not making a move on the Jake Aerator. $350, dang. (For a full-on recip aerator!) The cosmetics were iffy and I certainly don't have the storage room. But - eh, that's likely for the best..... :lol:


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Kind of kicking myself for not making a move on the Jake Aerator. $350, dang. (For a full-on recip aerator!) The cosmetics were iffy and I certainly don't have the storage room. But - eh, that's likely for the best..... :lol:


Was that the one with the busted top? I saw it too and kind of skimmed over. I don't have the room for sure, but man those would be fun.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I bought two JD 180 SL's might be a rebuild thread in my future and time to get rid of the Allett reel mower


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of kicking myself for not making a move on the Jake Aerator. $350, dang. (For a full-on recip aerator!) The cosmetics were iffy and I certainly don't have the storage room. But - eh, that's likely for the best..... :lol:
> ...


That's the one.

Problem for me is I'm jaded, once you've used a ProCore 648, you don't want to use anything else!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Did anyone else get anything good?


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I just brought home two JD 180 SL's from the salvage row


----------

